# chris698 10wk Cycle Log



## chris698 (Dec 11, 2012)

Hey Guys:

I am on Day 10 of my Tren/HCG/Prop/Mast Cycle.

Effective yesterday I bumped the dose:

Tren 350mg/wk to 525mg/wk (50mg/day to 75mg/day)
Mast 350mg/wk to 525mg/wk (50mg/day to 75mg/day)
Prop 175/wk to 350/wk (50mg/EOD to 100mg/EOD)

HCG 300iu every 5 days to 500iu every 5 days

I take .25 -.50mg of Prami at night. In the AM it take .25mg of Anastrozol and 25mcg T3

I have decided not to diet super strict until after this cycle. My eating is typically clean, but I want to try and add some solid bulk.

I am feeling good, some night sweats, but other than that everything is okay. Actually, when I increased my tren dose, I had NO night sweats. 

I have not noticed a big strength increase as of yet, but my workouts have been really intense and I have been pretty sore after each work out, especially the back work out I did a few days ago!!!!!

I have a strange side effect and not sure what it is from? I can get an erection, but can't ejaculate???? (I have never had that problem before.... anyone have any ideas on how to cure it? )

My goal is to try and balance out and get some more size on my legs and calves.


----------



## chris698 (Dec 11, 2012)

*Pic from Day 1 11-27-2012*

Here is a pic from Day 1 11-27-2012


----------



## AnaSCI (Dec 11, 2012)

Looking good! Please run this thread as a log and keep it updated

Not sure on the ejaculation issue, have never experienced it?


----------



## Bigwimp (Dec 11, 2012)

Have you run these compounds before with no issues? Taking any other medications as well? You aren't running that high of dosages but an enlarged prostate can sometimes cause an inability to ejaculate. Sorry no exact answer to help with your issue but at least give you an idea of one reason why it may be happening.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 11, 2012)

Some people who run hcg that high while on that type of cycle will enlarge the prostate for a no fire .. Have you ran this before or is this  something new brutha?  And what about dropping the hcg all together?. It's almost a waste while on prop IMO .


----------



## ProFIT (Dec 11, 2012)

My thought would be the prostate as well. Like the above, check out what you are doing different from previous runs and make adjustments.


----------



## chris698 (Dec 12, 2012)

No, I have not run this combo before.  I am really not getting any other side effects, just this one??



Bigwimp said:


> Have you run these compounds before with no issues? Taking any other medications as well? You aren't running that high of dosages but an enlarged prostate can sometimes cause an inability to ejaculate. Sorry no exact answer to help with your issue but at least give you an idea of one reason why it may be happening.


----------



## chris698 (Dec 12, 2012)

I have stopped taking the HCG and going to see if that helps, thanks!



Ironbuilt said:


> Some people who run hcg that high while on that type of cycle will enlarge the prostate for a no fire .. Have you ran this before or is this  something new brutha?  And what about dropping the hcg all together?. It's almost a waste while on prop IMO .


----------



## tri-terror (Dec 12, 2012)

It's from the tren man.  Your prolactin is most likely high.  Either your prami is bunk or not enough.  If you feel certain it's legit, you could switch to caber and see how that goes.


----------



## K1 (Dec 14, 2012)

Make sure to keep us posted on your progress bro.....


----------



## chris698 (Dec 15, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback guys, I appreciate it!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 15, 2012)

Howz it goin Chris ? Keep up on the calories cause eating is a huge #1 part of the AAS journey . Plus you would know if the prostate is enlarged by small stream as you piss or wake up night pisses . I hate that.. Cialis was just recognized by FDA , I just saw on tv, at 5mg dose daily reduces enlarged prostate in some peope just as FYI.


----------



## chris698 (Dec 17, 2012)

Hey man!  Things are going well,thanks! I bumped my HCG to 500 iu every 5 days, bumped my T3 to 50 mcg per day and bumped the prami to .5mg every night.  I am no longer having the sexual side effect of not being able to ejaculate. I am not convinced my prostrate is enlarged, but thanks for the info on Cialis. (I am doing more research on it).

My workouts have been really intense.  My strength has not increased as quickly as I would like, but I am only 15 days into my cycle, so I must be patient.......

I am trying to keep my calorie intake up, but feel like I am losing my abs??  I guess I can worry about that later..... just need to stay focused on feeding the muscles.... 



Ironbuilt said:


> Howz it goin Chris ? Keep up on the calories cause eating is a huge #1 part of the AAS journey . Plus you would know if the prostate is enlarged by small stream as you piss or wake up night pisses . I hate that.. Cialis was just recognized by FDA , I just saw on tv, at 5mg dose daily reduces enlarged prostate in some peope just as FYI.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 17, 2012)

Yeah the prop is gonna make u retain some water even more on some people. With mast it a very slow moving enhancer, more of a hardener grainier ,similar to high dose anavar .I run it at least 600mg week for any benefit. You ever thought of running a longer type ester such as test cyp or ethn with the tren? You may surprise yourself if you did but like you say you are in 2 weeks .just tossin it out there because I'm not sure of what you want to accomplish brutha..


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 18, 2012)

Looking good Chris.  15 days in and you'll probably hold some fluid subq, like Iron said, even with prop.  Your cycle is just about what I'm planning on jumping on in the spring.  Keep up the good work brother and glad you're sorting out your issues.  I'd probably see a urologist and get your prostate checked.  Takes no time at all.  Keep us posted.


----------



## chris698 (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks GR, that's a good idea about seeing a urologist, just to make sure. I am going to post some more pics, tomorrow, which is day 20.



The Grim Repper said:


> Looking good Chris.  15 days in and you'll probably hold some fluid subq, like Iron said, even with prop.  Your cycle is just about what I'm planning on jumping on in the spring.  Keep up the good work brother and glad you're sorting out your issues.  I'd probably see a urologist and get your prostate checked.  Takes no time at all.  Keep us posted.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 19, 2012)

chris698 said:


> Thanks GR, that's a good idea about seeing a urologist, just to make sure. I am going to post some more pics, tomorrow, which is day 20.



Good man.  Better to know for sure.  Looking forward to the pics, good luck at the doc bro.


----------



## chris698 (Dec 21, 2012)

*Day 20 Pics of 10 Week Cycle*

Hey Guys.

I am on Day 20, currently taking 525mg Tren/wk, 525 mg Masteron/wk, 350 Test Prop/wk, T3 25mch/day and 500 iu HCG every 5 days.

My progress has been interesting.  I am not getting the strength that I thought I would on the Tren... maybe just not giving it enough time??  My mood has been fine, actually been feelling good, mentally.  I have had some night sweats, but not every night. No crazy dreams.  (Maybe some day, when I grow up, I will be able to handle a "Dudcki Dose" of Tren without any crazy sides.) 

I am also noticing that my abs are not showing as much as they were?  Maybe the Prop causing me to hold some exra water?

My workouts have been intense and my recovery has been quick.  Hopefully, my strength will increase at a more rapid pace.....


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 21, 2012)

Good stuff man...
What's your diet looking like at this point?


----------



## chris698 (Dec 22, 2012)

Actually, I am working on my diet.  I always eat pretty clean, but I am looking for a good diet to follow to get rid of some unwanted BF, while continuing to build muscle.

Do you have any ideas?


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 24, 2012)

chris698 said:


> Actually, I am working on my diet.  I always eat pretty clean, but I am looking for a good diet to follow to get rid of some unwanted BF, while continuing to build muscle.
> 
> Do you have any ideas?



I don't like to drop carbohydrate too low or too suddenly.  You need fuel to train and retain muscle fullness.  I'd probably taper your carbs down as the day goes on (taking into consideration what time of day you train).  As obvious as it seems, make sure you're getting enough good fats/oils in your diet as well.


----------



## chris698 (Dec 24, 2012)

Thanks GR.....




The Grim Repper said:


> I don't like to drop carbohydrate too low or too suddenly.  You need fuel to train and retain muscle fullness.  I'd probably taper your carbs down as the day goes on (taking into consideration what time of day you train).  As obvious as it seems, make sure you're getting enough good fats/oils in your diet as well.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Dec 24, 2012)

Hey Chris can you post side by side of first post and now? You look fuller to me  and like 12 lbs heavier? Are you having any protein shakes or supplemental protein that's easily assimillated say after a workout . Oils like omega 3-6 and coconut oil can give you energy like Grims  saying when cutting down with carbs if that's your plan.


----------



## chris698 (Dec 24, 2012)

Here are side by side pics of Day 1 next to Day 15 and Day 1 next to Day 20........ BTW.... don't give me any flack for the spandex.... it was for the picture only.... I don't wear just those to the gym! 



 
 Day 1  next to Day 15

 
Day 1   next to Day 20


----------



## The Grim Repper (Dec 24, 2012)

Pecs look fuller, as do forearms, same with delts.  Midsection looks tighter.  Doing nice work bro.


----------

